# Throttle cable hookup



## keeperofthecode (Oct 10, 2017)

My 67 GTO had a Carter 4 barrel on it with the throttle linkage connected with a bread tie when it came to me so I'm looking to fix it right. I've installed a new Fitech EFI system which pretty much has an identical linkage to the carter carb that came on my car. I've been struggling to figure out what to purchase to hook this up the right way. So far the closest I've gotten was an Edelebrock 8009 throttle adapter which is to big for the holes in the linkage. I could drill out the hole in the throttle cable but it would put the sides of the connector very thin to almost non existent so I would rather avoid that. Can anyone point me in the right direction or is this one of those items I'll have to make myself? Also got to figure out the kick down cable, it has never been hooked up on my car.:grin2:


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Unsure about any extensions for your throttle cable. When I swapped a 350Chev/TH350 and could not get the original stuff to fit. 

I ended up using Lokar throttle cable and kick-down cable as well as brackets. They are available in black as well as shiny. Here's a link. Hope this helps.

Cat28_1030

http://www.lokar.com/


----------

